# table salt ?



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

Howdy all,

Ok I recently got myself 4 tiny Rbp, things were going grand for the first few weeks eating well even chasing down the neons I had in the tank although I was told they wouldn't for a few months. So anyway turned on the tank lights this morning and found that they have all grown considerably..bar one, hes missing a fair chunk of his fins and one of his eyes ! I was looking around here i see that the way to speed up recovery (and i know hes not gonna grow his eye back) is to add salt ? can it be table salt or do i have to head into the pet shop and get some special type ?

greebo (Piranha Newbie !!!!!)


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

dont use table salt...go to your lfs and buy some aquarium salt


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

will do, thanks Jesse.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

your welcome


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Well table salt has iodine. Some people may aruge saying tis fine for the fish. Personally i have tried both and not once i have killed a fish with table salt. I only used table salt becuase i ran out of rock salt. Anyhow, using table salt is tricky. The dosage is a bit weird. Like i said, it contains iodine so it is "suppositly" leathal. So if i were you i would go do something safe unless you want to venture out to the wild sad and use table salt.


----------



## Datman (Jul 7, 2003)

table salt can be used but i wouldnt recommend it.
aquarium salt is pure salt with nothing added to it so you know its safe for the fish.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Table salt is fine.


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

well i don't think this debate is gonna be resolved soon anyway, gonna stick with the aquarium salt and table salt for when i get stuck. Hes going to be ok anyway i think, swimming around and feeding, no wocking furries.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Don´t take the risk...use aquarium salt...







!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

I use uniodized table salt and have many times. no harm done and they heal up quick.

Joe


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Even iodized table salt is fine for treatment. Iodine is a vital trace mineral for health (fish can suffer from goiter also). Although toxic a high levels, your fish will die from high salinity before iodine gets even close to those levels.


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

Genin said:


> I use uniodized table salt and have many times. no harm done and they heal up quick.
> 
> Joe


 yup


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

u can also use kosher salt there is no iodine in it 
its pure salt and can easily get it at any food store


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

When adding table salt, isnt it more tricky?


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

No. My only beef with aquarium salt is the ridiculous price tag on it. If you're really concerned by yourself some non-iodized salt, but really normal salt will be just fine. You're not putting much into the water anyways. Just enough to benefit the fish, the amount of iodine present may actually be slightly benefitial as well, there certainly isn't enough to do any harm.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

psssst, Aquarium salt = rock salt. Go to your local safe way and but the safeway brand. Its like 1-2 bucks for a 5lb rock salt bag.


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

NOTE: Not all table salt has Iodine...some are just plain salt...


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

i have sea salt at home that says it contains no iodine, is that good or bad?


----------



## greebo (Aug 19, 2003)

well I used regular salt and heres the results a bout a month later, he also got a chunk taken out of his back a short while after he lost the eye...he now swims in circles trying to keep one eye on the other three


----------



## v4p0r (Aug 14, 2003)

I like that P its got character


----------

